# Can the wife get more than what was agreed?



## Lonelyin NC (Aug 1, 2012)

We have legal separation papers signed by both of us and notorized outlining who gets what . Can she legally come back and try to squeeze more out of me?

She got more than enough to help her get back on her feet and we have no kids together. How would a judge rule that in court?


----------



## synthetic (Jan 5, 2012)

Yes she can.

If the judge decides that the agreement is unfair, or, it was signed under undesirable conditions, he/she can rule to have it nullified.

That's how it works in Canada.


----------



## Sod (Aug 20, 2011)

synthetic said:


> Yes she can.
> 
> If the judge decides that the agreement is unfair, or, it was signed under undesirable conditions, he/she can rule to have it nullified.
> 
> That's how it works in Canada.


And in the US. Check with an attorney if you are not comfortable or concerned.


----------

